# LeCompte electric base guitars



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

I met and talking with Bud LeCompte (owner) a while back about the guitars he makes, impressed with the sound, weight, balance, quality workmanship and excellent tones. Would appreciate feedback from anyone that has done business with Bud and your opinion of the quality of the guitars he makes.
Thanks


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

For bass guitar, I'll always be a Fender man... Love my American Jazz Bass. Any Fender bass is just the the answer in my opinion. Gibson's Thunderbird bass is also nice.. But it just doesn't have the Fender sound


----------

